# Software help with HP AVC-3610/HP Dual TV Tuner Digital Video Recorder



## mrhite65 (Aug 6, 2005)

Is there another software that will work with HP AVC-3610/HP Dual TV Tuner Digital Video Recorder, other than windows media center? I have a Dell with XP Pro
Thanks


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Windows Media Center (WMC/MCE)
XBMC - FREE
SageTV - Pay for Media Center Software
MediaPortal - FREE


----------



## mrhite65 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok, Thanks! I'll try those out!!!


----------



## mrhite65 (Aug 6, 2005)

MediaPortal seems to work best for me! I still need to fine tune some stuff though. Thanks Again!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

